# odd behaviour



## Adelle25 (Sep 4, 2011)

Hello

Copper is now 18 months, he has always been a sensitive sole. His best friend Amber (golden retriever, my aunties dog) absolutely love each other until last week......
We all went for a walk in the Forest and there is a electric fence, somehow both dogs managed get in the fenced field, both were running and playing when we realised thy we're in there we called them back, Copper crawled under and sadly got a shock!! Amber managed to get through. 
Copper bolted into the forest then came back and walked by my heal the whole 4 miles!! 
We went for a walk on the beach the next day and they played together then on Thursday we went back to the forest and he wouldn't walk past the fence and once again walked to heal the whole way round and wouldn't play with amber again! 
We put it down to the location but then today we went to walk round the river with amber, they greeted each other as normal but then copper got all funny and once again walked to heal around the river, wouldn't play with amber and this was a totally different location!! 
The forest is our favourite walk and amber and copper normally play for hours!
Do u think he associates amber with the electric fence and think it was her? 

What can I do to shake him out of it? 

His a very sensitive and protective (typical male vizsla) 

I want to be able to walk both dogs. 

I'm worried by how he reacted today at the river as it was a totally different place. 

Should I take treats on the walk and treat him as we are walking him? 

Help needed!!! 

Thanks


----------



## Adelle25 (Sep 4, 2011)

Also I never really walk him in a lead, do u think it might help if I did from now on till he gets his confidence back?


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

I would suggest continuing to walk him off leash. Make your walks a fun game for him. If he likes to fetch, have him fetch while walking. We play hide and seek and other nose games when we're out. I would also incorporate positive reinforcement while he plays and walks. Reward him for leaving your heel and venturing away. Use his basic commands to make the walk mentally stimulating. Sit stay down shake reward. Your going to have to reinforce the basics to help rebuild his confidence. I would continue to walk him in the Forrest where the incident occurred and show him of can be fun and rewarding


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Wow, wow, leave the treats at home, please. Generally, I never force the dog to do anything until I see signs that he is ready and willing... If he heels by my side, I just move on and with time he will come out of his shell. As a matter fact I would walk just the same as before. 

There is only one yard in the whole world (so far as I know) that our boy doesn't like to walk past. Odd because he never met the dogs behind the fence. They are not even barking most of the time. 

On normal walks, my solution is quite simple. 
I noticed, the most explosive moments are when the dog is released from a command... For instance, I keeeeeeeep him in heel and suddenly release him with "free". He darts forward like an arrow... later, I engage him again. He loves to hear "free" and he knows he has to work to hear it


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

datacan, may I ask...why do you say "leave the treats at home"? 

I understand the idea of wanting them to work for things other than treats, is THAT why?

Why would you suggest NOT using treats outside the home?


----------



## Adelle25 (Sep 4, 2011)

Thank you

Normally he would heal, come and walk on all on command but for some reason he is just healing even when I tell him to walk on. He just do sent want to play with amber anymore! 
Going to take him there tomorrow and see how he is by himsef


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't find what he is doing as odd. Copper knows something got him, and he has not figured out what it was. He knows it was outside and happened with his playmate. Keep taking him out for runs with, and without his playmate. Don't baby him and just let him build back up his confidence.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

NeverGiveUpRAC said:


> datacan, may I ask...why do you say "leave the treats at home"?
> 
> I understand the idea of wanting them to work for things other than treats, is THAT why?
> 
> Why would you suggest NOT using treats outside the home?



Because once we are certain the dog knows what is asked it must do it because it is asked and not because of the bribe. 
Have to foster a cozy relationship first, treats and praise and once the animal is used to the routine then it's time for it to accept some minimal pressure that needs to be applied in order to get consistent results. 
So just like human society, it's not all fun and games. At some point we need to step up and start acting like adults 

Julius


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Okay, that's what I figured. I have read that many times about making sure to teach them to listen ALWAYS and not just for treats. I have worked with Cole on this. The reward is my "good boy" or just my affection. I agree with that being important to a dog/person relationship. 

As far as the OP, I agree with TexasRed as well! I think Copper is just being more cautious now and showing he trusts YOUR judgment more than his own. Shows that you two ha e great trust between you. He will continue to build confidence with time, no doubt! Keep bringing him out! He'll be completely fine! <3


----------

